# Infinity Beta 50's for $300, is this a good deal?



## Colt4587 (Apr 7, 2009)

Trying to get into a set of nice speakers to further refine my home theater setup. Found a guy on craigslist selling some Infinity Beta 50's and got him down to $300. Would this be a good deal, or should I try and get him down lower? I believe the original retail price was $1000, but more than likely was closer to $700. If there are any owners that can comment on them, it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Colt4587 said:


> Trying to get into a set of nice speakers to further refine my home theater setup. Found a guy on craigslist selling some Infinity Beta 50's and got him down to $300. Would this be a good deal, or should I try and get him down lower? I believe the original retail price was $1000, but more than likely was closer to $700. If there are any owners that can comment on them, it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


The Beta series are nice speakers - offer $250, if they are in
good shape you may be happy paying $300.

Look at at the drivers, make sure they sound good - that the
tweeters are working - and no distortation at higher levels.

They use to list for $1000 a pair - sold cheaper at street price.


----------



## Colt4587 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for the advice. Would you be able to comment on other speakers this price range? Up to $400. More specifically the infinity primus p363, or the polk monitor 60 series 2? Thank you for your time!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Colt4587 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. Would you be able to comment on other speakers this price range? Up to $400. More specifically the infinity primus p363, or the polk monitor 60 series 2? Thank you for your time!


The Beta series is my preference - however the Primus series is still a nice one, and 
is one of the better deals around, for the price point and above > I do consider the 
Polk Monitor series, on a lower level compared to the Infinity speakers.


----------

